# Schlechte Mikrofonqualität



## Mattiderhund2 (28. April 2015)

*Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Hallo, da ich in team speak mit Frrunden reden wollte, habe ich mir ein neues Mikrofon gekauft.
Das beyerdynamic custom gear passend zu meinem cuctom one pro.
Aber dass Mikrofon ist schrecklich, viel zu leise jeder muss mich auch +20db stellen und ein rauschen wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe.
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich mir ein qualitätsprodukt gekauft habe aber auch als ich es habe umtauschen lassen wurde es nicht besser.
Kann das auch eventuell an den einstellungen oder dem soundchip liegen?
Mfg


----------



## JackA (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Natürlich kann es am Soundchip liegen, habe selbst die Erfahrung gemacht (bei einem 3 Euro Clip-Mikro), dass, mit dem richtigen Verstärker, man einen großen Unterschied bemerkt. Klar wurde mir das damals durch eine Amazon-Bewertung, die eine viel bessere Aufnahmequalität erzielte als ich und ich dann herausgefunden habe, dass er mit dem 302 USB arbeitet und ich nur mit einem Onboard-Soundchip.
Nichts desto trotz brauchst du aber auch bei dem Beyerdynamic Mikro keine weltklasse Aufnahmequalität erwarten. Es ist und bleibt einfach ein Elektret-Mikro, dass in meinen Augen viel zu teuer verkauft wird. Willst du gute Aufnahmequalität, bleibt dir nur der Griff zum Kondensatormikro.


----------



## ludscha (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Hast du denn dein Mikro im Teamspeak konfiguriert ??

MFG


----------



## miggu25 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Am Mic hat es so ein Schaumstoffballen oder was das auch ist... Nimm diesen mal ab und schau das das Mic mit der  richtigen Seite zu dir ist. Hat noch eine Anleitung dabei 😃 dort wird der Fehler liegen.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Ja ich achte dass es zu mir gerichtet ist und nicht nur in teamspeak failt das mikro.
Und ich weiß nicht woher das übertriebene Rauschen kommt.
Das ganze headset von einem Freund hat 80€ gekostet und hat eine bessere qualität ich weiß einfach nichtmehr weiter.
Mfg


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Wie gesagt ich habe schon alles ausprobiert aber es kann einfach nicht sein dass es so schlecht iat.
Ich dachte anfangs, es wäre kaputt farum habe ich es umgetauscht aber es war immer noch miserabel.


----------



## Darkseth (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Soundkarte kaufen, und ausprobieren obs am Mikro kanal liegt.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Ok ich werde mir eine auf mindfactory bestellen sie ausprobieren und wieder zurück schicken  .


----------



## miggu25 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Ich hab auch denn Kopfhörer und habe kein Problem damit. Weder rauschen noch sonst was. 

Und die Quali stimmt auch total zufrieden. Ich benutze dabei diese Soundkarte - Asus Xonar U7


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob dieser Thread noch in Betrieb ist aber ich habe ein neues Maninboard gekauft und habe nach dem die Probleme immer noch nicht besser wurden das Mikro dann zum zweiten Mal getauscht. Aber die Qualität ist immer noch schlecht. Mit schlecht meine ich schlechter als die des ersten Handys der Welt, es rauscht so extrem dass man gar nichts mehr versteht und wenn das Mikro meinen Mund nicht berührt, dann versteht man gar nichts.
Ich werde mich jetzt mal dran machen eine Hörprobe zu erstellen Link folgt.
Edit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBcg87LLCKk&feature=youtu.be
Ich glaube, dass es kein Einzelfall ist hier haben welche das gleiche Problem: Custom One Pro Headset Kabel modifizieren., Kopfhörer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Anscheinend hat keiner eine Idee mehr also werd ich mein Geld zurückverlangen.
Danke an alle die geholfen haben eine Lösung zu finden, dass Problem ist wahrscheinlich dass dieses Produkt unausgereift und minderwertig ist, ein 3€ ansteck mikro ist besser


----------



## JackA (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Ich würde jetzt Standard-Elektret-Problem sagen. Ohne Verstärkung läuft sowieso kaum was, wenn es nicht, wie im Video, direkt am Mund klebt.
Aber ich wiederhole mich, für das Geld bekommt man schon bereits gute Kondensatormikrofone, die um Welten bessere Aufnahmequalität abliefern.


----------



## Körschgen (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Das vorgeschlagene Samson Go-Mic nutze ich ebenfalls, das ist top.
Ich rate auch immer zum Kondensator aber so schlimm darf das dennoch nicht sein.
Du hast den Pegel in Windows aber schon angepasst?
Verschlimmbesserer ausgestellt?
Welcher Onboard Sound wird verwendet?


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlechte Mikrofonqualität*

Wurde mit mehreren soundchips getestet werden aber alles realtek sein.
Hab die Windows Einstellungen gequält und außer lauterem Rauschen wird nichts besser.
Werde das teil jetzt zurückgeben und mir ein Rode nt usb oder ein Samson go-mic kaufen.
Habe mir ein Zalman ansteckmikro übergangsweiße gekauft klingt Welten besser. Das sich Beyerdynamics nicht schämt hatte mit den Köpfhörern bis jetzt Gute Erfahrungen aber das Teil: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuEl3-JVA7o


----------

